# MSVCR100.dll fehlt?



## infantri (23. Januar 2014)

Hi hab hier ein neuen rechner für einen freund zusammen gebaut der soweit auch funktioniert, nur bekomme ich bei jedem spiel was ich installiere die fehlermeldung MSVCR100.dll fehlt. Zum einen fehlt die nicht wenn ich nach schaue steht die im sys 32 ordner sowie in den spiele ordner, selbst wenn ich meine dll vom haupt rechner rüber ziehe funktioniert es nicht.

Alle basic anwendung wie java, flash,c++,frame network 4.5, windoof updates ist alles drauf und ja alle treiber auch. Das dusselige world of warcraft läuft komischerweise XD

dr google hilft auch nicht alles schon probiert.

MFG


----------



## Robstar85 (23. Januar 2014)

1.  32 oder 64 bit?

2.  wenn 64 Bit -> liegt die Datei auch in diesem Ordner?
     C:\Windows\SysWOW64

3. die Datei gehört zum Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package. kann man sich hier runterladen:

 32 Bit Microsoft*Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x86) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.
 64 Bit Microsoft Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x64) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.
auch wenn du ein 64Bit System hast trotzdem die 32Bit Variante auch mal installieren

4. wurde das System neu aufgesetzt oder lief es schon eine Weile und der Fehler tritt erst jetzt auf. Wahrscheinlich würde eine Systemwiederherstellung zu einem Zeitpunkt wo es noch lief helfen

siehe hier, ähnlicher Fehler: PCGH


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Januar 2014)

Microsoft*Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x86) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

64bit = 64bit Programme
32bit = 32bit Programme


----------



## infantri (23. Januar 2014)

Hi danke für die schnelle hilfe,ich hab jetzt einfach mal beide links genommen und beides nochmals installiert, jetzt gehts.

MFG


----------

